# Is Back Hair Sexy?



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Does back hair turn you on?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Hell no. Chest and back hair are unattractive on men. Fortunately you can shave and it'll all be good.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Chest hair is okay but back hair is gross. I can accept some lower back hair but hair on the upper back or shoulders is really nasty. I had one roommate that was so hairy he had to shave his neck.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

It doesn't really turn me on lol, but I don't mind it.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

The idea of back hair is terrifying to me.... It's just so unusual. I've always been afraid of getting it but fortunately it's not a family trait so it's unlikely...


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

depends, if you are a bear. I love my men hairy sometimes;D


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't find it sexy but it's not a turn off either.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

not particularly


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

Definitely. More women need back hair.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It's just hair.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No.. not at all. I dont like hairy guys.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

.....no. A happy trail is sexy, small bit of chest hair but that's it.


----------



## cucumbermoisturecream (Mar 2, 2010)

I am indifferent to back hair.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Can men with back hair get massages?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

MidnightBlu said:


> Hell no. Chest and back hair are unattractive on men. Fortunately* you can shave* and it'll all be good.


Back shaving would seem a two person job, since I don't imagine many are that flexible.

Reminds me of "Malcolm In The Middle" where the dad was shown with his wife shaving his back.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes, I think men who are hairy like bears are very sexy :yes

Hairy women are disgusting though.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I thought it said BLACK hair for a moment.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Is this thread a joke ? To go farther, is the thread above me a joke ? Speaking of witch, my yahoo id was based on that 2 words, hairy bear lol :um


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

This looks just awesome:


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Ahhh I had a roommate like this. It was like he was wearing a black sweater, only he wasn't really wearing one. Just looked like he was. He was like a neanderthal.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I love to run my fingers through a women's beautiful curly back hair.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> Back shaving would seem a two person job, since I don't imagine many are that flexible.
> 
> Reminds me of "Malcolm In The Middle" where the dad was shown with his wife shaving his back.


I use Nair foam or cream for men - it can be done. :lol
Hence, no, I don't think it is sexy. I want my future wife to grab a clean back :wink :wink


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

I suppose. Pity I have a smooth back. I could use some fur to keep me warm.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

If you don't have back hair you better have firm butt cheeks. Need something to hold onto :lol


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Luka92 said:


> I thought it said BLACK hair for a moment.


I did too.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Is this a serious question? ... Back hair would be sexy how?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Chest hair is fine. Back hair is gross.


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

As long it's not completely covered like a gorilla back.
All man-hair is sexy. But back hair is just jealous that it will never be as sexy as chest hair!


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I voted "yes" because I thought it said "black hair." I'm an idiot. No. I don't think back hair is sexy... X_X


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm surprised so many people clicked yes.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Wait. I voted yes because I misread it as "black hair"!


----------

